# D7500 built in flash commander mode?



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2018)

I have the D7500 and so far I am very satisfied with it.  Just today I was playing around with it and discovered that the built in flash does not support CMD (wireless commander mode).  It isn't a big deal for me as I use a SU800 for wireless flash operation but, I think it kind of sucks that Nikon chose to omit this cool feature that is a part of every other series 7000 camera.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 14, 2018)

Well, I found it but it isn't very well documented in the manual.  It is under the shooting menu, Flash control, Wireless flash options.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2018)

Reading the camera instruction manual can pay huge dividends.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 15, 2018)

yeah the dreaded users manual everyone hates to read including me but I do the PDF download seems less painless to me but least read one or the other. it may not be as deep as a D500 but it's deep enough of menu you be missing a lot of things it has and can do but not reading it you be missing out.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 15, 2018)

Problem is, I can not find anything about CMD mode in the manual anywhere.  I have read the manual both paper and online.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Problem is, I can not find anything about CMD mode in the manual anywhere.  I have read the manual both paper and online.



Advanced Wireless Lighting....AWL...what a stupid term they now have! Perhaps this will help? I think this is a step in the right direction. Optical AWL

Has a procedure for enabling AWL in the D7500 on-line manual from Nikon's site.

1) Press the M (Y) button to r*aise the built-in flash.*
2) *Enable optical AWL.* In the photo shooting menu, select Optical AWL for Flash control > Wireless flash options.
3)  *Select Group flash options*.Select Flash control in the photo shooting menu, then highlight Group flash options and press > (_right arrow icon shown in illustration_).
4) *Choose the flash control mode...*blah,blah,blah.
5) Set the channel. Set the remote flash units to the channel selected in Step 4
6)Group the remote flash units. ...blah,blah,blah
7)compose
8)shoot the shots


----------



## greybeard (Aug 16, 2018)

I figured it out . It is under the flash menu-wireless option.  They  just put it in a different place under a different name and forgot to tell anyone about it lol


----------

